# Johann Sebastian Bach and Robert Schumann



## Hermanberntzen (Oct 17, 2011)

Im wonder if i could get some help putting together an repertoire from Johann Sebsatian Bachs and Robert Schummans pieces. What i can handle ranks about Frederic Chopins Nocturne 19, 20 & 21 and Johann Sebastian Bachs Contrapunctus One from Kunst der Fuge. Talking about Solo piano. Suggestions are appreciated


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Selections from _Kinderszenen_.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Some slow (minor-key, basically) preludes and fugues from the Well-Tempered Clavier.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Webernite said:


> Some slow (minor-key, basically) preludes and fugues from the Well-Tempered Clavier.


Exactly, like numbers 4 and 22 from Book I.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Music by Robert Schumann from a CD entitled _Tribute to Bach_.










_St. John Passion_ by Bach arranged by Robert Schumann. Interesting arrangement.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

You should be able to play almost all of Schumann's Waldszenen, Op. 82, also Gesange Der Fruhe, Op. 133 - 1. Im Ruhigen Tempo.

You might also look into Three Sonatas for the Young - Sonata #1 in G, Op. 188a!


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Listen to these two Youtube playlists. They are amazing.

Schumann : Bunte Blätter, opus 99

Schumann : Albumblätter, opus 124

My favourite Schumann piano works.


----------

